

Startup Quote: Michael Dell, Founder, Dell - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/8672428589

======
raychancc
Ideas are commodity. Execution of them is not.

\- Michael Dell (@MichaelDell)

<http://startupquote.com/post/8672428589>

